# Parlantes omnidireccionales de vidrio



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2010)

Bue...esto si que es raro...e interesante...
_*Parlantes omnidireccionales de vidrio*_   ...que por supuesto, parecen cualquier cosa excepto parlantes de los convencionales.

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...com/blog/2010/09/14/greensoud-glass-speakers/
 (Sitio web original: http://technabob.com/blog/2010/09/14/greensoud-glass-speakers/)


----------



## Lord Chango (Sep 17, 2010)

Nah, que belleza! Así deben costar tambien...

Ahora, no serán invento del tipo este (no me acuerdo el nombre) que fabricaba bafles de "potencia infinita, no?? Je.

Fuera de joda, seria interesante saber como funcionan, la verdad me intriga mucho. Será con vibraciones sobre el vidrio??

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2010)

Ahhhh.....fijate acá....
http://www.gstspeakers.com/index.html

No dan muchos datos de nada, pero suponiendo que funcionen...de alguna manera hacen vibrar el vidrio.


----------



## rash (Sep 17, 2010)

Son curiosos, basados en un gran trabajo de diseño, y supongo que alguna tecnología para hacer vibrar el cristal, no creo que sean de muchos vatios..... 
pero eso sí, hace falta un buen salón a la altura de esos parlantes tan refinados.........jajajja

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2010)

Seeee, esas "cosas" son verdaderamente bellas.
En la web del fabricante hablan de que manejan una potencia de 25W con una eficiencia de casi 91 dB/W/m...pero luego hablan de que los excitan con un amplificador de 150 watts   ...ya estoy paranoico y no le creo a nadie 

Saludos!


----------



## rash (Sep 17, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seeee, esas "cosas" son verdaderamente bellas.
> En la web del fabricante hablan de que manejan una potencia de 25W con una eficiencia de casi 91 dB/W/m...pero luego hablan de que los excitan con un amplificador de 150 watts   ...ya estoy paranoico y no le creo a nadie
> 
> Saludos!


 

jajajaj o son unos altavoces perfectos o un verdadero timo....... lo que es seguro es que tienen que ser verdaderamente caros

saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 17, 2010)

encontre una breve explicación y el precio: 

http://www.ohmygeek.net/2010/09/16/...rlantes-de-vidrio-que-solo-cuestan-8-000-usd/


----------



## unleased! (Sep 17, 2010)

Algo asi intentó sony hace cosa de dos años con su altavoz "Soutina" .... http://www.xataka.com/altavoces/sony-sountina-altavoces-en-forma-de-columna

creo que no tuvo mucha acogida ya que se dejó de hablar de el


----------

